# Frequent Sex To Pass Kidney Stones



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Would have been nice to know at the time lol. 



> Two weeks after the start of the study, researchers found that 26 of the 31 participants from the sex group were able to pass their kidney stones. On the other hand, only 10 of the 21 participants from the tamsulosin group and eight of the 23 participants from the standard medical treatment group successfully passed their stones. The average stone expelled by participants was measured at 4.7 millimeters.




Having Sex 3-4 Times Per Week Can Help With Spontaneous Passage Of Kidney Stones


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

EllisRedding said:


> Would have been nice to know at the time lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I had mine they said to strain my pee to recover the stone....Never found it...Should have strained her "V"...


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Woodchuck said:


> When I had mine they said to strain my pee to recover the stone....Never found it...Should have strained her "V"...


Lol. 

Actually when I went to pee I had a little piece of stone get stuck right at the tip. Had to whip out the lotion and get to work, stone came blasting out soon after :grin2:


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Good Lord, NO! 

Please don't post this info anywhere that it will cause irreparable damage to the blowjob artists. Some things are just better left undiscovered. This is too disruptive even for the internet.

:cone4::gun:


----------



## snerg (Apr 10, 2013)

Woodchuck said:


> When I had mine they said to strain my pee to recover the stone....Never found it...Should have strained her "V"...


Actually, you're lucky you didn't shoot her with that primitive hand gun


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

I like this. It ranks almost as high as the studies that show that orally consumed male ejaculate has a preventative effect for breast cancer


----------

